# Paypal return variables ????



## b72077 (Nov 25, 2007)

My site is set up to charge for a username/password using paypal. Paypal supports automatic verify but I have to write the script to accept variables they post back to the site. Also, paypal doesn't seem to return to my pages at all, just a cliff. Anyone know about this, or suggestions?


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.paypaltech.com/SG2/

Best thing to do is have the IPN script add the information to a MySQL database. This site provides a good template IPN script that will do everything you want - once you're comfortable with what you're looking at, you can always modify/rewrite how you'd like things to work out.

Wherever you put the script, you have to tell PayPal where it is at so it can post the information to the script on your server.

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## b72077 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for reply. I'll look into it.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

I realize that it looks like it's a big project to look into and you may be not be excited to dive into it...but once you get the code you need and take a peek, you'll see how simple it is - especially since you seem to be experienced.

PayPal's documentation is lacking though...I think that was the most frustrating thing before I found this site...but once I did, it was a snap to get where I wanted.


----------



## b72077 (Nov 25, 2007)

OK. I've got the ipn database on my server now. I have the php file uploaded for the return variables. How do I point paypal back to that file? Do I need to recreate the button?


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

You have to tell Paypal that in Paypal's control panel. I couldn't tell you where it is at these days - it's been awhile since I've dug around in there...and I don't have my user/pass on hand to take a look. I think you MIGHT have to have a merchant account for it to work...


----------

